
Ask HN: Sources of remote jobs for people based in UK? - startupfreak
I&#x27;m a developer and I&#x27;m about to move to the middle of nowhere. I&#x27;m looking for remote work, but most of the job boards dedicated to remote work I&#x27;ve found online are for companies based in the US which seem to make the implicit assumption that you&#x27;re a US citizen.<p>Are there any remote-focussed job boards that allow you to specify the country the employer is based in, so I can limit my results to UK companies?
======
philip1209
Moonlight supports UK developers -

[https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)

------
boffinism
[https://www.cwjobs.co.uk/jobs/remote](https://www.cwjobs.co.uk/jobs/remote)
might get you started for the UK specifically.

------
gain_sky
Use a thing called google? Most uk job sites let you specify remote only in
the search options anyway. You could really find this out in like 2min.

~~~
boffinism
No, you could find out that several UK job sites let you specify remote in 20
seconds. In the remaining 1m 40s you could find out that the number of remote
jobs being advertised on the major UK jobs boards is tiny, far less than the
number of remote jobs you know are out there.

So at that point you might consider whether maybe there are any specialist
sites that focus on remote jobs - like the USA-specific remote-only jobs
boards that occasionally get mentioned on HN, only for the UK. And you might
think it would be worth asking on HN if someone could point you in the right
direction... only to receive obnoxious responses like gain_sky's.

Sorry OP, not all of HN is as rude and unhelpful as 'gain_sky'

------
whb07
Look at specific slack group’s job boards. At the python dev group, I see more
UK/Germany remote job posts than US.

